# Nutrition services=97802-97804



## veloso (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi All,
QUESTIONS?
1.)Can our Internal Medicine Providers use these codes? 
2.)OR only Licensed Dieticians is allowed?
3.)And if these services are provided with a sick visit by the doctors and the dietitian with the nutrition services on the same day of service do we have to add modifier 25?
4.)If we could bill for these services by itself?
5.)Do these Dietitians needed to be credentialed with the Insurances?
6.)Lastly where we could asked for more INFO for these services?

Pls.HELP and Thanks


----------



## ollielooya (Oct 14, 2011)

*These links might provide some of what you are looking for*

I had to do a study on this sometime ago.  Check out these links and see if there is anything within to glean for what you need:

http://codingnews.inhealthcare.com/...al-billing-for-medical-nutrition-therapy-mnt/

https://www.unitedhealthcareonline....al Policies/Medical Policies/Nutrition_CD.pdf

Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------



## veloso (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot ,Suzanne, it answers all of the above questions.


----------

